

Show HN: Watch LIVE Twitter photos related to #Sandy hurricane in real time. - pablosanchez
http://livesandypics.com
An app we made quickly using Node.JS, Express, Jade &#38; Socket.IO to show photos uploaded to Twitter related to Sandy hurricane.
======
skeletonjelly
Sorry as useful as this might be, it's totally hindered by UI issues. Pictures
I'm trying to look at sporadically shuffle along, half of them are irrelevant,
and there are heaps of duplicates and memes. The last two are forgiven since
this was probably whipped up in haste, surely there's a site that allows
filtering and quick delivery with a better UI?

~~~
pablosanchez
Thanks for your comment! We created it in about 15 minutes right when Sandy
arrived to NYC, so we had little time to optimize it. It's showing in real
time what's being shared over Twitter, it's not curated at all. Cheers!

~~~
skeletonjelly
No worries I totally understand. It'll be a useful service to some I'm sure.
All the best!

~~~
pablosanchez
Thanks a lot!

------
nosecreek
Pretty much just a white screen for me, none of the pictures are loading. If I
hover over where they are supposed to be I can see the related tweet. It also
seems to be loading new tweets pretty fast. Can't say for sure since I can't
see the photos, but I think it might be too fast to get a good look at any of
them.

~~~
pablosanchez
Weird, most browsers show the pics as they're uploaded to Twitter. And yes,
it's pretty fast because people are sharing lots and lots of pictures related
to Sandy right now. Will try to slow them down, but it won't be real time
anymore.

~~~
ddw
Just a white screen for me too. When I hover over I see the tweet text, but
the images never load on the screen. Chrome 22.0.1229.94. Cool idea though!

